
What to look for in data science teams - huac
http://hingeloss.com/post/2017/12/29/choosing-between-data-science-teams/
======
itronitron
as with software development, people will benefit the most by working with the
most experienced, capable, and intelligent teams that they can join. junior
and senior is fairly meaningless, it is all about what knowledge, technique,
and resources are available for long-term exposure as a motivated 'student'
will be able to gain the most from that and achieve greater success for
themselves and their organization. I recommend also looking for clues as to
how much friction (impediments) there is in how people go about their work on
a daily basis.

